# Calais to Strasbourg what to see?



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Our summer trip now looks like it will be brought forward. We had planned to set of in July and see the Mosel Valley, Switzerland and the Rhone Alps. We were advised to avoid Italy in late July / August.

I think we may set of in early June now and do Titasee in the Black Forest, Interlaken and then head into the Italian Lakes before it gets mega busy.

The route calcuated on Via Michellin to avoid toll charges takes me from Calais past Arras, St Quentin, Reims, Metz and finally Strasbourg. 

Is there anything worth seeing on route or should we just get to the Black Forest as quickly as possible?

Any good Aires on route worth stopping at?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Barry

Just a quick one to start the replies . . . don't whizz past Arras, it's well worth a stopover for a mooch around. 8O 

Go down into the WW1 tunnels at the end of the main square (not the one with the big surface car park) and a trip to Vimy Ridge might be of interest.

Must dash.

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Barry,

If you're going Strasbourg way then the best route would be Calais, Lille, tournai, Mons, Namur, Luxembourg (cheapish fuelstop), Metz. Theres a good aire at Dudelange in Luxembourg, its in the database.

If you go the route you mentioned then theres a nice little aire at Belecourt Riqueval just north of St Quentin well worth a visit situated above a canal, see the database for details of the canal etc.

From Reims, its worth deviating down to St Dizier and visit Lac du Der, there are several little free aires all dotted around the lake, all in the database, then cut across to Nancy, Strasbourg.

For Strasbourg there is a great stellplatz just over the river at Kehl, it's an easy cycle over the bridge into Strasbourg from there.

Titisee, a bit touristy but nice enough, there is a stellplatz there but it aint brilliant for €10 a night, go and have a look around nearby Schluchsee for a few possible wildcamping spots where you can nestle in for the night.

If you haven't been to Germany before you'll love it, arguably better than France for Motorhomes.

Late edit, for aires etc around Lac du Der see the following link what I did :lol: ....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-218.html

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Barry
> 
> Just a quick one to start the replies . . . don't whizz past Arras, it's well worth a stopover for a mooch around. 8O
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave

All our trips seem to start with a visit to either a second or first world war site. This sounds worth a visit.

BD


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Have a look at my blog.
If you are near Oberhausen be sure to visit the gasometer.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peejay said:


> Hi Barry,
> 
> If you're going Strasbourg way then the best route would be Calais, Lille, tournai, Mons, Namur, Luxembourg (cheapish fuelstop), Metz. Theres a good aire at Dudelange in Luxembourg, its in the database.
> 
> ...


Thanks

Sorry I missed your post after Daves. The Lakside Aires at St Dizier sound great. Looks like a diversion to there will be a good plan.

We did Titesee 3 years ago and as its kind of on the way to Switzerland thought we would stop off for a night or two as Mrs D loved it.

Im a bit torn about missing out the Mosel and Rhine but if we have a chance to get to Italy by mid to late June then I think we should take it, hopefully warm weather as well.

Cheers
BD


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

hogan said:


> Have a look at my blog.
> If you are near Oberhausen be sure to visit the gasometer.


Cheers Hogan

Where is your blog though?

BD


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

barryd said:


> hogan said:
> 
> 
> > Have a look at my blog.
> ...


Click on the bottom of my posts where it says blog.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Have a look at our blog too Barry. We visited some of the areas you are looking to go to.

Lesley


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Lesleykh said:


> Have a look at our blog too Barry. We visited some of the areas you are looking to go to.
> 
> Lesley


Thanks for that

I will have a good look through

Barry


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Strasbourg*

Barry - I agree re going via Luxembourg - toll free and cheap diesel.

Loads of places to stop etc.

Russell


----------



## Tmax (Aug 5, 2006)

*Strasbourg*

If you do decide to go via Strasbourg you should stop off at Mulhouse and visit the Schlumpf Collection better known as the Buggatti Museum. It is the best motor museum ever.

Regards, Tom

Toujours a Vacances !


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Strasbourg*



Tmax said:


> If you do decide to go via Strasbourg you should stop off at Mulhouse and visit the Schlumpf Collection better known as the Buggatti Museum. It is the best motor museum ever.
> 
> Regards, Tom
> 
> Toujours a Vacances !


Thanks for that. Not sure it will be Mrs D's thing but I would love to go. When we were at Lake Maggiore a couple of years ago there was a Buggatti rally. They sounded fantastic. The Italians were really into it and it was quite a party.


----------



## odipar (Nov 24, 2010)

Try the Alsace wine route


----------

